# Bye bye tyre dressing.



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I might be in a minority of 1 here, but I won't be getting any more tyre dressing products.

The last time I did the Astra I had run out and forgotten to get any, Just giving the tyres a REALLY good scrub with a strong shampoo mix left a clean, matt finish that I was surprisingly happy with.

I think I'm going to keep them that way. After all, rubber is supposed to be a matt finish, right?

I'm sure that back in the day many members used, for example, Back to Black on the dash, to lovely shiny effect..... well, now the 'matt finish' on interior plastics is (quite rightly) seen as the way to go, why not the tyres?

What do you guys think?
(apologies if this subject has been done before - I didn't find anything about it)


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Alot of people like the matt look, including myself. There are plenty of dressins to give the matt effect.

Thing is, with olllld tyres that are brown etc, even after a good scrub of APC, they won't look fantastic.

Just gives it an edge I think,


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dressings also provide a degree of protection from things like UV rays etc. which can potentially degrade the tyres over a period. I don't like the overly shiney look either, but I don't think I'd go as far as having them 'naked' so to speak. Nice black looking tyres make such a big difference to the overall look of a well detailed car imo.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Dressings also provide a degree of protection from things like UV rays etc. which can potentially degrade the tyres over a period. I don't like the overly shiney look either, but I don't think I'd go as far as having them 'naked' so to speak. Nice black looking tyres make such a big difference to the overall look of a well detailed car imo.


I agree with Pitiper, neglected tyres can really have a detrimental effect on the oerall look of a detailed car.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree,tyres ought to be dressed to finish the job off - they are a fairly significant area on a car that a little bit of decent product will make a big difference to in a couple of minutes.
The key is to use something that does, as PV says, actually do them some good, keep them from cracking and degrading and not just spray off when you use your right foot.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

i prefer the shiny black tyres, but understand its not for everyone, Meguiars for example has different types below is probably from shinniest to matt style. i had a problem with my tyres turning brown a while back and it takes a while to get it to tone down or remove.

Hot Shine Tyre Dressing (high shine)

Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel

Natural Shine Vinyl and Rubber Protectant (Matt)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Buffing with a MF after applying dressing helps give a matt finish also.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Z-16 then - gives a 'new' look that is matt but really brings out the black nicely. A few drops on a pad is all thats needed on a tyre. Here is one I did last weekend - tyre was well scrubbed but was even better looking after the dressing


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers all for the comments! I'm delighted I wasn't laughed off!
Maybe Z-16 is the way to go Bigpikle. Thanks for taking the time to put the photo up too.
Regards
Barchettaman


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Never liked glossy / wet tyres myself - they just look wrong

However, deep, clean black rubber is a must... can't say I've ever seen consistent depth just through a scrub

CG New Look Gel works for me. A bit shiny when applied but ideal when dry


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

i like matt - shiney but not ott.

The Zaino stuff looks good.


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

I second the reply stating that tyres need a UV protector. I don't do many miles so tyres would age and crack before wearing out if I didn't use protection.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Talking of UV protector I applied some 303 Aerospace protectant to my tyres on Monday which gave a nice matt look but by the time it had lashed down the tyres were back to normal.........not happy. I need a dressing with longevity that gives a matt look, how about Blackfires new tyre dressing that is now 'polycharged'?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Have any of you tried Autosmart Kril on tyres? 

It often gets overlooked as a tyre dressing but it will give you a semi permanent 'as new' look that wont wash off. It drys completely so theres no chance of spatter and it wont crack or peel. The only way it will come off is either by using a solvent cleaner or scrubbing the kerb with the tyre. 

One coat will give an 'as new' satin finish but increasing coats will give a glossier finish.

Just thought it might be worth mentioning if your looking for a less glossy product.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to throw in a product that removes browning of tyres - our Tyre Cleanse, which we market as Whitewall Tyre Cleanse, is brilliant at this job - we've just never pushed it to the black tyre market as they never look as bad as whitewalls.
Just spray on and brush in a bit - blingo !


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Have any of you tried Autosmart Kril on tyres?
> 
> It often gets overlooked as a tyre dressing but it will give you a semi permanent 'as new' look that wont wash off. It drys completely so theres no chance of spatter and it wont crack or peel. The only way it will come off is either by using a solvent cleaner or scrubbing the kerb with the tyre.
> 
> ...


Doc,

I've also used Kril on tyres and find it to be very effective and prodeuce a better finish than highstyle. The only down side is that it can leave a residue on the alloys if you're not careful.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I like your thinking barchetta

Personally, a satin to low gloss finish that is dry to the touch is my favourite but no tyre gels actually impress me anymore

Thanks to a member of Detailing bliss, I found this and will be ringing them shortly

If that doesn't work, it's G Techniq C1 or just Aussie Gold Showroom sealer glaze on them

I put aussie on wheels now, spray on, let it soak in and dissappear without a spot and all done


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

:thumb:


The Doctor said:


> Have any of you tried Autosmart Kril on tyres?
> 
> It often gets overlooked as a tyre dressing but it will give you a semi permanent 'as new' look that wont wash off. It drys completely so theres no chance of spatter and it wont crack or peel. The only way it will come off is either by using a solvent cleaner or scrubbing the kerb with the tyre.
> 
> ...


We still need to meet up for these samples DOC ??? :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Have spoken to bob at Tuf Shine about their clearcoat tyre shine which is water based and should have stock of it in a week or two

They have spent four years getting the formula at it's best


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> We still need to meet up for these samples DOC ??? :thumb:


Hi sent you a PM regarding Trim Wizard,did you not recieve it?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> I like your thinking barchetta
> 
> Personally, a satin to low gloss finish that is dry to the touch is my favourite but no tyre gels actually impress me anymore
> 
> ...


did you try c1 yet matt?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I use a trade tyre dressing, it applies a glossy and dries a little duller. Its not super shiny but does have a nice sheen to it. I really do think it brings up the wheels so well. I guess the finish is really personal preference.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Not yet rob, I am all out

Actually while we are on that subject, c1 that I put on some textured trims failed and left nasty crystals (looked like clear coat failure)
so I had to wet sand them with 3000 grit paper to get right and then polish back up with driven products

I don't think I prepped the surface good enough
prepsol obviously is not enough

On tyres, I wonder if the temp changes would affect it and make it crack


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Not yet rob, I am all out
> 
> Actually while we are on that subject, c1 that I put on some textured trims failed and left nasty crystals (looked like clear coat failure)
> so I had to wet sand them with 3000 grit paper to get right and then polish back up with driven products
> ...


did you wipe the residue away? I know you tried leaving a thicker coat on to cure so that you got a wetter look. We really don't recommend this for the reason you may have found - ie crystals appearing.

the coating is designed to go on ultra thin (<1micron) with only the coating that has bonded with the plastic/rubber/paint remaingin. This way the coating will not be affected by the substrate flexing. If you leave a thick layer on you will get this crazing appearing.

In answer to your question about tyres - the c1 should be fine so long as you buff the residue away - we use it on the tubes of ribs (of the boating variety!) and it works absolutely brilliantly with no crazing issues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Z-16 then - gives a 'new' look that is matt but really brings out the black nicely. A few drops on a pad is all thats needed on a tyre. Here is one I did last weekend - tyre was well scrubbed but was even better looking after the dressing


Good photo, and I fully agree, Zaino Z16 is the way to go, brilliant product. :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

But how come that I can leave it on smooth windscreen cowlings, tonneau covers and other exterior trims (urethane) and it does not do this

I'll probably leave it on with those surfaces but buff it off those others


----------

